# VISA or ????



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Which visa should I get, the standard 6 month one (FMT) , FM-3 or FM-2.

I will be returning to the states this week and returning in mid April. I the past I have always gotten an FMT. I know that in mexico they have different classifications of people from outside, nonimmigrant ( no-inmigrante), visitor ( visitante), immigrant ( inmigrante), or one who has immigrated ( inmigrado).

Since my wife is from mexico and my children are dual nationals (US and MX birth certificates), what visa should I really tey to get ? We have a place in the USA, Sonora and Jalisco and I hate messing with paperwork when I go to Mexico.

If possable I would also like to work in Mexico if I have the opportunity. 

With all the border issues, I would like to either purchase a vehicle in mexico or be able to leave my vehicle in mexico and not have to worry.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you intend to travel back and forth between Mexico and the USA, you will need an FM3 Visa, which allows freedom of travel without time restrictions and without requiring that you take a US vehicle out every time you leave, as is the case with an FMT (soon to be replaced by an FMM).

If you intend to stay in Mexico, can meet the 'out of country limits', wish to immigrate or become naturalized as a Mexican citizen, you should investigate getting an FM2 which can lead to those options in as little as two years, since your wife is Mexican (FM2 Familial).


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you know if I can apply for the FM2 in the states ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't think you ever could. The FM3 could be obtained in various Mexican consulates, but that is about to change. Effective 1 MAY, 2010, You will enter Mexico on a 180 day FMM (The FMT is being replaced) and there will be new rules about the timing of applying for an FM3 or FM2 in Mexico. You will no longer be able to get an FM3 outside of Mexico. The new system will be simpler, computer controlled and the documents will be readable cards, with photos I think, instead of paper or booklets. This progress will probably create a bit of confusion, at first, as both travelers and authorities adapt to the new procedures and the new equipment; the shortage or failure of which may reduce the number of places INM can provide service, as has already begun here at Chapala. We now have to go to Guadalajara.


----------

